
7 Ways to Arrive at a Breakthrough Idea That Will Positively Impact the World - marcusgarvey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kathycaprino/2015/12/02/7-surefire-ways-to-arrive-at-a-breakthrough-idea-that-will-positively-impact-the-world/
======
marcusgarvey
There's some good advice here beyond the clickbaity title.

